

Tell HN: Melbourne Hacker News meetup this Sunday. - nedwin

A reminder to Melbourne Hacker News readers that the Melbourne meetup is on this Sunday from 3pm at Match Bar in the city.<p>Meet your local hackers and founders and maybe get some advice on your YC app from a YC-funded startup.<p>More details on the Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=272449838595&#38;ref=ts
======
nedwin
Clickable link:
[http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=272449838595&ref=t...](http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=272449838595&ref=ts)

------
tomhoward
And some great pics from the previous event last October:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannahbabble/sets/7215762251965...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannahbabble/sets/72157622519655340/)

------
angusgr
Extra plug for the Canberra Hackerspace, Make Hack Void:
<http://www.makehackvoid.com/>

Meeting every Tuesday at the moment :)

